# This is a forum



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been thinking about making a thread like this one for a while and i think the time is right for it now.

This is a public internet forum. As long as you stick to the rules of APS you can say anything and everything you want and everything and anything you say here can be viewed by anyone (except in chit-chat... but that's besides the point lol). As we all know the whole point of a forum is to have discussions, so when you make a post any member (with the exception of the old farts and for sale forum) can respond to your post in anyway they want, so long as the forum rules are followed.

The point that i'm getting at is, if you post something on this forum and i agree or disagree with you or i think your post is ridiculous i am going to tell you what i'm thinking and why i think that. When i or anyone else does this it is not because i don't like and don't want anyone else having an opinion that is different to mine, it is not because i have a high post count, it is not because i am being intolerant of other members and it is not because i don't like you. It is because this is a discussion forum.

If you find yourself starting to take things too seriously and find yourself getting offended by posts that follow APS rules, look to the left, look to the right, up, down, behind and realise that reality is as close as walking away from your computer. 

PS.
I know this next bit is in the wrong forum but can we make it a new rule that you have to atleast try and use proper spelling and punctuation? When i open a thread and see 'wot lyk wit dat fing speshal ryting' i find myself having to take some of my own advice.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 29, 2009)

Amen to that my friend 

Spelling and grammar and all those things would be great but nobody will obey


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2009)

You are such a darling! I knew i could count on you agreeing with me! :lol:


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 29, 2009)

Happy with that, and couldn't agree more with spelling and grammar. Everyone makes the odd typo, but some abbreviations are just unable to be interpreted.


----------



## Freeloader (Dec 29, 2009)

Sure public discussion and airing of opinions are valid on a forum like this, but a basic knowledge of the subject under discussion would be a good start. Some people on forums like these just like to get their post count up and not contribute to the discussion.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah im with you here


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 29, 2009)

Exactly mrmikk, not all of us understand teenage text talk, I swear some people I just want to jump through the screen and teach them some proper grammar :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 29, 2009)

What i can't stand is when people don't know how to add full stops and use proper sentences like cos its really annoying and i can't stand it cos i just don't like it when people ignore such basic rules of literature its really frustrating i know cos i get frustrated all the time form it and sometimes i pull my hair out and eat spaghetti when i get hungry cos that's my favorite food


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> What i can't stand is when people don't know how to add full stops and use proper sentences like cos its really annoying and i can't stand it cos i just don't like it when people ignore such basic rules of literature its really frustrating i know cos i get frustrated all the time form it and sometimes i pull my hair out and eat spaghetti when i get hungry cos that's my favorite food



Hahaha i'll tell you something, when i read writing without full stops, commas and all that bizzo i actually forget to breathe! lol


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 29, 2009)

I dont like text talk, fonts that are not the default font, coloured fonts, people guessing madly on ID's and people posting threads in the field herping section that arnt field herping, I could whinge all day I would make a good old person!

oh and I also am not a fan of bad spelling, I can not whinge about grammer as I have a problem with paragraphs and dont know how to use them :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 29, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Hahaha i'll tell you something, when i read writing without full stops, commas and all that bizzo i actually forget to breathe! lol


Yeah it makes my head hurt


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 29, 2009)

Is that what it's called, 'text talk' ? Must be showing my age, I had no idea what 'plox' meant in another thread. I'm not the best writer, but a little spelling and grammar sure makes a thread easier to read.

And airing your views is fine, just don't get upset if someone else has a different opinion, I'm sure Waruikazi and I have had our differences over the years. That I can't remember them shows how much I hold his views against him. lol


----------



## Lewy (Dec 29, 2009)

Gordo... I totally agree with you, But are you not important enough to use a capital when talking about your self?.. LOL Just pulling your chain mate.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 29, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> Happy with that, and couldn't agree more with spelling and grammar. Everyone makes the odd typo, but some abbreviations are just unable to be interpreted.


 
i agree 2 an extent (sp?) but not all speelling should b chucked, like imo we should still b able 2 use coz and b and wat, and stuf like that coz its just shorter and faster, and still understandable.


Will
P.S. can sum1 tell me *** "plox" means?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 29, 2009)

wiz-fiz said:


> i agree 2 an extent (sp?) but not all speelling should b chucked, like imo we should still b able 2 use coz and b and wat, and stuf like that coz its just shorter and faster, and still understandable.
> 
> 
> Will


 You should be deported will


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 29, 2009)

wiz-fiz said:


> i agree 2 an extent (sp?) but not all speelling should b chucked, like imo we should still b able 2 use coz and b and wat, and stuf like that coz its just shorter and faster, and still understandable.
> 
> 
> Will
> P.S. can sum1 tell me *** "plox" means?


 
English please.


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the support from the younger generation Missy Jordo 



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Exactly mrmikk, not all of us understand teenage text talk, I swear some people I just want to jump through the screen and teach them some proper grammar :lol:


----------



## jamesthegeek (Dec 29, 2009)

Wiz-Fiz / Will: I honestly cannot see how dropping letters is 'faster' or 'more efficient' as I actually have to think about spelling wrong rather than typing normally, is this something they are teaching in schools? "How to type like you can't spell 101"?


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 29, 2009)

You're not serious, anyway each their own. Apparently plox = please ?!?!?!?



wiz-fiz said:


> i agree 2 an extent (sp?) but not all speelling should b chucked, like imo we should still b able 2 use coz and b and wat, and stuf like that coz its just shorter and faster, and still understandable.
> 
> 
> Will
> P.S. can sum1 tell me *** "plox" means?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 29, 2009)

Plox means please? I thought it was what people did in the toilet :lol:

Seriously Willa, what are they teaching at your school? EPIC FAIL in the Spelling class or what!? :?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 29, 2009)

Google is our friend
[Qoute]
1. plox *1431* up, *310* down 



 


Generally used by the more veteran users of games and the internet. Used generally as a parody of stupid users who say plz or pls.
May I have free itams plox?!
plox plz pls plx plocks 
by Optimus45 Jun 7, 2006 share this 
2. plox *932* up, *576* down 



 


Plox is an annoy word developed by the Gamefaqsers, means please but rather annoy.

3. plox *363* up, *187* down 



 


the stupidest way of saying please
can i hav a gmaul plox
[Qoute/]


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 29, 2009)

Gordo its like you read my mind


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love you Gordo ! lol........

Oh i have a pic for you too ! ill upload it tonight lol


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> I love you Gordo ! lol........
> 
> Oh i have a pic for you too ! ill upload it tonight lol



Wooohooooo! Is it like pic you have to email me or can it go on the forum?


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Wooohooooo! Is it like pic you have to email me or can it go on the forum?



hahaha..... no, it will go in the names and faces thread, as you. Intrigued? You will have to wait and see.

Other pics by request haha


----------



## miley_take (Dec 29, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> Is that what it's called, 'text talk' ? Must be showing my age, I had no idea what 'plox' meant in another thread. I'm not the best writer, but a little spelling and grammar sure makes a thread easier to read.



Even when I am texting, I use full spelling and grammar, with little if no abbreviations. I like my spelling and grammar to be as correct as possible and can't stand it when people misspell and don't punctuate because they can't be bothered too. It gives me a headache to read and decipher most of the time.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

miley_take said:


> Even when I am texting, I use full spelling and grammar, with little if no abbreviations. I like my spelling and grammar to be as correct as possible and can't stand it when people misspell and don't punctuate because they can't be bothered *too*. It gives me a headache to read and decipher most of the time.



tut tut tut Emily lol


----------



## cement (Dec 29, 2009)

Wot a stoopid fred, dis fred sux.:shock: :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2009)

If u dun lyk my fred den y r u postin?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 29, 2009)

Who or what is fred?


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 29, 2009)

Yo Fred wassup


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 29, 2009)

This is a good read Gordo. Opinions vary greatly over this great country and if we all agreed it would be boring ,BUT (sorry for capitals just trying to emphasise a point) respect other peoples opinions and the fact that they have opinions.... Man thats deep for me, im waiting for Jays pics.


----------



## warren63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually i have been thinking of starting up my own forum with black jack and hookers......in fact forget the forum !!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Dec 29, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> If u dun lyk my fred den y r u postin?



i know you're having a laugh with the typo thing here, but isnt that contradicting the point of your thread in the first place? (though i happen to agree)

i believe everyone is entitled to an opinion, of course. people also need to be mindful of not being rude about others opinions. (e.g. unwarranted sweeping statements about how one type of reptile is crap and why would anyone bother to own it)

i also disagree with people who jump into threads just to voice their big negative rant on something and dont actually offer anything constructive on the original post.

i rarely participate in 'chit chat' anymore after i tried to start some fun threads, but all i got was negative insults (eg: "who's doing what for halloween" turned into 5 pages of : urrrr halloween is stupid american cr4p)

yes, everyone is entiltled to their opinion, but how about only when it is asked for.

so yeah, something along the lines of: "if you dont like my thread, why are you posting?"


----------



## R3PT1LE (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't exactly live on here, but when i started this thread the other day:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...on-lost-on-car-tips-on-flushing-it-out-126264

I couldn't believe the absolute crap that people were posting. Some people need to grow up & not assume the worst of situations...

"Esme Watson" syndrome :lol:

I'm glad that i can simply close the window & it all goes away!


----------



## garycahill (Dec 29, 2009)

If you do something stupid & then post it.
What do you really think was going to happen????


----------



## R3PT1LE (Dec 29, 2009)

garycahill said:


> If you do something stupid & then post it.
> What do you really think was going to happen????


 

Well...i was after some advice/help ???:shock: who gives a **** about how/why it got out/why i put a live rat in a sealed tank in the car to lure the animal/why is toadie still in neighbours...

Funny thing is, someone posted a story about 2 snakes locking up due to feeding in the same enclosure & copped less ****..


It's not normal, i had never encountered people who carry on like this until i got the internet!!!


----------



## Vat69 (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: original post; it's all good in theory. 
Like socialism. It sounds lovely, everyone working together like a happy family. But then the pigs start stealing all the milk and apples, and internet forum threads turn to rubbish almost instantly. And we all know what happens after that


----------



## pistachio117 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the same feeling every bloody day! I hate when friends text type to me!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> i know you're having a laugh with the typo thing here, but isnt that contradicting the point of your thread in the first place? (though i happen to agree)
> 
> i believe everyone is entitled to an opinion, of course. people also need to be mindful of not being rude about others opinions. (e.g. unwarranted sweeping statements about how one type of reptile is crap and why would anyone bother to own it)
> 
> ...



This is what i am saying. This is a forum, people are going to have differing opinions and if someone has one that doesn't match with yours then that is fine. I recon 5 pages of differing thoughts and opinions is waaaay more interesting and worth patiscipating in than a couple of pages of people agreeing with each other and blowing smoke up each others noses. 

I'll say it again, this is an internet forum not real life. Anything said here is of no real consequence.



R3PT1LE said:


> I don't exactly live on here, but when i started this thread the other day:
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...on-lost-on-car-tips-on-flushing-it-out-126264
> 
> ...



Go back to my original post in this thread. If you have posted something that i think is ridiculous then i am going to take you to task on it.


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have no problem at all with people voicing their individual opinions at all. What I do mind is people attacking others with insults, that they obviously don’t care about an animal that accidentally escapes, calling people idiots, insulting another’s intelligence, etc. I think an example of intelligence and maturity is being able to argue contradicting views without the nastiness. We are not all going to agree, and a lot of the time we all need to agree to disagree. But do it nicely. That’s really the only problem I have. 
That and the whole text talk. I have one or 2 people on Facebook who do that a lot and I have no bloody idea what the hell they are on about, a lot of people who talk that way are the same age as me, but you’d think once you’re in your 20’s you’d kind of grow out of that. I just stare blankly at the screen trying to work it all out. But it is rather rewarding when I finally figure it out I have to admit.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 30, 2009)

R3PT1LE said:


> Well...i was after some advice/help ???:shock: who gives a **** about how/why it got out/why i put a live rat in a sealed tank in the car to lure the animal/why is toadie still in neighbours...
> 
> Funny thing is, someone posted a story about 2 snakes locking up due to feeding in the same enclosure & copped less ****..
> 
> ...


You got your advice ...and help in one ...advice was your actions were of a goose,thinking your snake would be ok in a car un restrained (not in a tub or bag ) and help was leave the snake in a locked tub or bag if needed to take in your car .....
what more did you want >?:lol::lol::lol:

I totally agree with this thread Gordo has done ....you guys fail to understand at one stage or another one of us has put up a ask a stupid question or did a stupid thing ...and was given the APS warm friendly posts too ....we dont cry about it ,we know it would cop a fair bit of flaming too ...but thats what this is all about ...get commended when things are good ,helped out when things are genuine and when you do a STUPID ACTION with your reptiles ...YOU GET FLAMED AND SHOWN how much of a thick head you have been ..take it all in and absorb it ,,,it will make you stronger more aware as a person .....

People that live in the land of sweet things and everything candified.........end up with lifes CAVATIES ....


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 30, 2009)

i personly fink dat da spelin shud be fixed bcoz some ppl just get 2 out of hand and u cant understnd it.

Nah, seriously i see where you are coming from, some people get too offended and some of the typing is just too out of hand. Good thread. P.S am I allowed to write nah?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 30, 2009)

It's all fun and games, and as long as it's at someone else's expense then thats OK......


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Dec 30, 2009)

haha we now have the spelling police on the forum ..(not that we never did) i personally dont get my knickers in a knot about peoples spelling.. Everyone that seems to tell ppl off about their spelling are either parents, over 50 or just cant spend the time to read the new generations spelling. big woop.. hahaha you big sooks...maybe another forum should be posted.. ANYONE WHO MISSPELLS CAN SPEND A NIGHT AT WARUIKAZIS TO LEARN HOW TO READ AND WRITE. hahahaha... thats right internet shows no real consequence.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Dec 30, 2009)

m_beardie...NO!!! DO NOT WRITE "NAH".. cant you see...they say NO..They only use NAH when they have been drinking.because its okay then. hahahaha


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 30, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> Re: original post; it's all good in theory.
> Like socialism. It sounds lovely, everyone working together like a happy family. But then the pigs start stealing all the milk and apples, and internet forum threads turn to rubbish almost instantly. And we all know what happens after that


 
All we have to do then is cull those pigs. 

Couldn't agree more Gordo, nuttin werse then: lousy spelink an gramma. Though, basic courtesy and manners are in equally short supply on this forum at times. One certainly doesn't have to mean or cruel to point out how idiotic a thread is. 


Calls for a:


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

gr8 idear gords this is a kool fred 2 b read'n anni argree noice postage


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2009)

AMY22 said:


> I have no problem at all with people voicing their individual opinions at all. What I do mind is people attacking others with insults, that they obviously don’t care about an animal that accidentally escapes, calling people idiots, insulting another’s intelligence, etc. I think an example of intelligence and maturity is being able to argue contradicting views without the nastiness. We are not all going to agree, and a lot of the time we all need to agree to disagree. But do it nicely. That’s really the only problem I have.
> That and the whole text talk. I have one or 2 people on Facebook who do that a lot and I have no bloody idea what the hell they are on about, a lot of people who talk that way are the same age as me, but you’d think once you’re in your 20’s you’d kind of grow out of that. I just stare blankly at the screen trying to work it all out. But it is rather rewarding when I finally figure it out I have to admit.



I agree. Adhominym attacks are pretty unnecesary.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2009)

shnakey said:


> Haha we now have the spelling police on the forum ..(Not that we never did) i personally don't get my knickers in a knot about peoples' spelling.. Everyone that seems to tell people off about their spelling are either parents, over 50 or just can't spend the time to read the new generations spelling. Big woop.. Hahaha you big sooks...maybe another forum should be posted.. ANYONE WHO MISSPELLS CAN SPEND A NIGHT AT WARUIKAZI'S TO LEARN HOW TO READ AND WRITE. Hahahaha... That's right internet shows no real consequence.



I'll ad that teachers hate poor spelling and grammar too. My personal irrate is the apostrophe s.

So when are you coming over? 

The one thing that really irritates me and makes me think significantly less of people is when they start busting out threats. I think that really shows firstly that their argument never held any ground in the first place (otherwise why would you need to threaten someone to make them take your side?) And it really really shows the individuals maturity level, it's like what are you 10 years old?


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Dec 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> This is what i am saying. This is a forum, people are going to have differing opinions and if someone has one that doesn't match with yours then that is fine. I recon 5 pages of differing thoughts and opinions is waaaay more interesting and worth patiscipating in than a couple of pages of people agreeing with each other and blowing smoke up each others noses.
> 
> I'll say it again, this is an internet forum not real life. Anything said here is of no real consequence.



Opinions are fantastic, they can open people up to concepts they may never even known existed.

What i was referring to was a thread that asked: who's doing what for halloween. if people were doing nothing -"walk" away, there is no need to jump in with a huge tirade on how its all american BS, etc. In fact, I wouldnt have minded even if people had some intelligent reasoning behind not participating in halloween. but "yanks = crap" is hardly intelligent debate. or when a member was corrected on the actual origins of halloween their very intelligent response: "Don't care where it originated, it doesn't belong in OZ, never has, never will. It has been tried through the media with a HUGE FAIL!!! geddit?"

Now I would call that rude.

there is intellgent debate on one hand, and then there is plain rude arrogance, and people just trying to prove how superior they are (or think they are) by belittling other peoples ideas.

and yes, the other day i did ask someone not to post in my thread. perhaps a little arrogant of me? but they had picked out one aspect of a comment in the thread and basically called everyone idiots for having a certain opinion, and did not offer any help or advice on the original topic, and tried to turn the thread into a debate on a completely different topic.

there are ways of presenting differing opinions and ideas, that dont need to come across as arrogant or rude. a lot of people just need a lesson in manners. 

if your post or "opinion" has no relevance to the topic, or answer the question being asked, but its something you feel strongly about - why cant you start your own thread about it?

(also, completely agree on using correct language. but people could be a little more forgiving on honest typos and non-captalisation or lack of apostrophes in contractions etc =D obviously my lazy points......)


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 30, 2009)

the thing I hate the most is that so many members think its ok to let there cats out, and that hunting feral cats is mean, if you love reptiles you should believe in cats being locked up, all cats outside owners land should be humanely killed! everyone with a true love of australian wildlife will agree.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> ... all cats outside owners land should be humanely killed! everyone with a true love of australian wildlife will agree.



Umm no they won't-.

Everyone with a macho redneck attitude may agree though.

A true love of Australian wildlife ? Oh so now it's culture based bigotry and not international ?

Look what you have started Gordo- now everyone has decided this is the place to vent.

My turn:

I think people who think that humanely killing wandering cats , for the sake of our national cultural heritage, should be humanely killed by wandering cats . 

Bring it. 

My cat and I are ready to get medieval.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2009)

Well i don't think i participated in that thread so i wont go into specifics. But if you asked the question what is everyone doing for halloween i think it is quite acceptable that members respond to your thread with 'Nothing' and explain why they are doing nothing. Even if you think their reason for doing nothing is stupid they absolutely are entitled to hold those views and participate in your thread with them. 

But then, like i said in the original post in this thread, you are totally working within the rules to tell them what they said is stupid and why it is stupid. 

If you still find yourself getting upset with what they are saying nd responding with then perhaps it is time to take a break and realise that it is just the internet and not real life.




Rox.n.Lix said:


> Opinions are fantastic, they can open people up to concepts they may never even known existed.
> 
> What i was referring to was a thread that asked: who's doing what for halloween. if people were doing nothing -"walk" away, there is no need to jump in with a huge tirade on how its all american BS, etc. In fact, I wouldnt have minded even if people had some intelligent reasoning behind not participating in halloween. but "yanks = crap" is hardly intelligent debate. or when a member was corrected on the actual origins of halloween their very intelligent response: "Don't care where it originated, it doesn't belong in OZ, never has, never will. It has been tried through the media with a HUGE FAIL!!! geddit?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> t it is just the internet and not real life.



what ?

This is not real life ?

I wondered what those moving green things were outside my window.

Oh my god ...THEY'RE TREES !!!!!!!!!!

Seriously though- the best thing you can do when you get a little angry is type your response but DON'T SEND IT.

then walk away, have a little break, then come back and read your reply again- then realise you are too hardcore for this planet, edit your post to say something nice and pack back into the scrum. 

Otherwise you're just a hooker with no fullback.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 30, 2009)

Umm no they won't-.

Everyone with a macho redneck attitude may agree though.

_*No people who love wildlife and want to be able to see it in the future and have there kids see it have my view.*_

A true love of Australian wildlife ? Oh so now it's culture based bigotry and not international ?

_*I don't care about international things, I only care about Australia at the moment as its my favourite country and I love the flora and fauna*_

Look what you have started Gordo- now everyone has decided this is the place to vent.

*Yes*:lol:

My turn:

I think people who think that humanely killing wandering cats , for the sake of our national cultural heritage, should be humanely killed by wandering cats . 

_*Sounds good but I doubt a cat will win, it can try though*_

Bring it. 

My cat and I are ready to get medieval.

*Atleast you had a civilized reply instead of, I hope you get run over, but still cats don't belong outside, I am very bored and up for an argument so we can keep going if you want lol but it will get repetetive like it always does, I just want to change peoples views and make them lock there cats up. Also please don't use the big words, remember I am redneck macho or whatever you called me :lol:*


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

How can I possibly argue, after reading your post I just wanna drape myself in the Aussie flag, crank the Cold Chisel and start pounding brews..... from the back of my ute. 

You gotta try WAY harder than that to have the privilege of being eloquently flamed by this little black duck. 

Baby Steps- you'll be right tiger.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> Umm no they won't-.
> 
> Everyone with a macho redneck attitude may agree though.
> 
> ...



Do you remember what i said in my first post? Anyone can respond in anyway they see fit to any thread so long as the forum rules are adheared to. 

That post is off topic which breaks the forum rule number 6. Go start another thread if you want to debate that bizzo. 

Jesus! Does anyone read what i post around here?


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Do you remember what i said in my first post? Anyone can respond in anyway they see fit to any thread so long as the forum rules are adheared to.
> 
> That post is off topic which breaks the forum rule number 6. Go start another thread if you want to debate that bizzo.
> 
> Jesus! Does anyone read what i post around here?


 
I read part of you post then decided to vent, I should know the rules, its been 3 years but can't remember them.... I mean 2 months :lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 30, 2009)

Ppl can't help their spelling. Perhaps you could ask the forum owner to add a spell check feature so then ppl can have the computer correct their spelling.


----------



## Dar1stheory (Dec 30, 2009)

Weezer said:


> Otherwise you're just a hooker with no fullback.



I am _not_ a prostitute with no a-ss! ...................... I'm an exotic dancer... :lol:

Haha, I tend to get a little OCD with spelling and grammar in certain situations, in my work environment for example, it's all about covering a-ss (disregard my exotic dancer comment...). 

It is commonly understood that in face to face communication, less than 10% of what we "say" is communicated in words. The other 90% is non-verbal, and para-verbal (How you say what you say... The cadence, tone and volume of your voice) 
So if we are to communicate effectively using words, in the context of an internet forum, we must surely find a way to express ourselves as clearly as possible, attempting to indicate perhaps where we are;Being sarcastic: "Yeah, that's _real _big..."

Ensuring people recognise the emphasised point: "This is my *opinion*."​The improper use of spelling and grammar can often be very misleading, and can completely change the context of a statement. There are so many words within the English language that sound the same but spelled differently, and sure, most of the time we are able to "interpret" the intended meaning, for some of us that is annoying, and for others it's a different interpretation altogether... 

We all make mistakes from time to time, but these mistakes can be costly if you don't consider the consequences of using poor spelling and grammar. I regularly screen resumes, and dump 90% of them based on incorrect usage of spelling and grammar, and the crazy thing is, some of them come in word format already underlined red... If an applicant can't take the time to proof read the document they hope to secure employment with, then I don't want them working for me... 

But seriously, relationships are strained all the time from these misinterpretations, job opportunities lost, respect lost... 

Put a bit of effort in, for your own sake, not for those who already do it or feel strongly about it... And if you do, we might have more informative discussion, instead of losing thread after thread to flaming and insults...


----------



## Dar1stheory (Dec 30, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Ppl can't help their spelling. Perhaps you could ask the forum owner to add a spell check feature so then ppl can have the computer correct their spelling.



I'm not familiar with other web browsers, but with Firefox you can set up a spell check! 

At the top of the page select: Tools -> Options -> Advanced -> General -> Check my spelling as I type

It will then underscore any mistakes with a red line just like Word... Right click and it will provide substitutes. (This does not substitute education though... You can still select the wrong word for the context of the sentence...)


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree. I hate it when i cant understand what someone is trying to say.


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> The point that i'm getting at is, if you post something on this forum and i agree or disagree with you or i think your post is ridiculous i am going to tell you what i'm thinking and why i think that.




“Criticism may not be agreeable, but it is necessary. It fulfils the same function as pain in the human body. It calls attention to an unhealthy state of things.” Churchill


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2009)

Greebo said:


> People who ride motorcycles wearing thongs. (feet thongs that is)



Rule 6


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

hahha you making a run for Mod-ship Gordo ?

I don't get how you gear up wearing pluggers ?

You started this schimozzle Kazi now you must suffer the consequences and ride this pony to the finish line. Serves ya right.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 30, 2009)

wonders how many RBB voodoo dolls are out there................


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 30, 2009)

Greebo said:


> What we've got here, is a failure to communicate....


 
.... some men you just can't reach. So you get what we had here last week, which is the way he wants, well, he gets. I don't like this anymore than you men.


----------



## R3PT1LE (Dec 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Go back to my original post in this thread*. If you have posted something that i think is ridiculous then i am going to take you to task on it*.


 
Not quite following you there, did you have "Esme Watson syndrome" removed from my post :shock:



AMY22 said:


> What I do mind is people attacking others with insults, *that they obviously don’t care about an animal that accidentally escapes*, calling people idiots,* insulting another’s intelligence*.


 
Thats what i don't understand about you ??? What makes you think i don't care about my animals :? -you don't even know me! If i didn't care for them, i wouldn't keep them, they are pets, not an investment that lives in tiny containers..

You insulted my intelligence by assuming i was going to feed a live rat to a lost snake in my car! Did you fail to see the lid on the container ? ever thought that i had no frozen rats at the time & that perhaps i breed my own & simply did what i could at the time ???



Reading through this thread makes me realise how messed up this site is! (without insulting individuals)

It's a shame...


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 30, 2009)

R3PT1LE said:


> Not quite following you there, did you have "Esme Watson syndrome" removed from my post :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel for you I really do ..boo hoo boo hoo :cry:..............see I can be compasionate


----------



## R3PT1LE (Dec 30, 2009)

Greebo said:


> What we've got here, is a failure to communicate....


 

I agree mate. And when something is in writing &/or picture form, it's up to the reader to interpret what they are seeing.

We humans seem to struggle with this


----------



## garycahill (Dec 30, 2009)

R3PT1LE said:


> Well...i was after some advice/help ???:shock: who gives a **** about how/why it got out/why i put a live rat in a sealed tank in the car to lure the animal/why is toadie still in neighbours...
> 
> Funny thing is, someone posted a story about 2 snakes locking up due to feeding in the same enclosure & copped less ****..
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to society!
When is the last time you went out in your car, went to the supermarket or to the pub?
Society isn't all fluffy clouds & pretty flowers.
This is a forum & it attracts people from all walks of life from within the society we live in.
If you are trying to tell us that no-one is ever rude, obnoxious, painful, etc in society, 
I suggest you take a step outside your fairytale world & discover reality!
That's just how it is.
As the favoured saying goes around here,
Swallow a cup of cement & harden the **** up!
It's happened to all of us & will happen again, get over yourself.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 30, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Welcome to society!
> When is the last time you went out in your car, went to the supermarket or to the pub?
> Society isn't all fluffy clouds & pretty flowers.
> This is a forum & it attracts people from all walks of life from within the society we live in.
> ...



Grabs his cheer skirt and pom poms!!


----------



## R3PT1LE (Dec 30, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Welcome to society!
> When is the last time you went out in your car, went to the supermarket or to the pub?
> Society isn't all fluffy clouds & pretty flowers.
> This is a forum & it attracts people from all walks of life from within the society we live in.
> ...


 
Thanks for the lesson... Where i come from, it's "have a concrete milkshake" 

Get over myself ?...get over yourself

I never said life outside the internet was perfect, but will say life outside the intenet has a far less concentration of dorks.

I may seem like a prick on here, but i can't tolerate narrow minded, judgemental people.

I'm a nice guy!

The other day, i spotted a homeless person rummaging through a bin, we got about 100m down the road & i jumped out of the passenger door, ran back & gave the guy some cash..I a1N7 n0 H8R


----------



## garycahill (Dec 30, 2009)

R3PT1LE said:


> Thanks for the lesson... Where i come from, it's "have a concrete milkshake"


 
LMAO, someone's a tad sensitive!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2009)

Greebo said:


> What we've got here, is a failure to communicate....



Lol! I don't know what kind of response i was expecting, but it sure wasn't that one!


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 30, 2009)

Of course forums have little to do with reality Just as that cute little teenage girl might really be a fat 40 year old troll living in his mothers basement , the loudmouth agresive macho dude might be a skinny , pimply teenager who gets picked on at school . lts all in fun till you accidently upset that polite , well spoken , serial killer . [ Love Dexter }


----------



## R3PT1LE (Dec 30, 2009)

garycahill said:


> LMAO, someone's a tad sensitive!


 

This is another thing i don't understand about the internet. Was that message directed at me, or are you preaching to the choir ?

Why do you post in a manner that seeks praise/responses/approval from persons that aren't directly involved in the conversation ?


----------



## mwloco (Dec 30, 2009)

R3PT1LE said:


> This is another thing i don't understand about the internet. Was that message directed at me, or are you preaching to the choir ?
> 
> Why do you post in a manner that seeks praise/responses/approval from persons that aren't directly involved in the conversation ?




I guess this comes back to the fact that its a public forum. Any person can read and respond as they like. Obviously some people like to fish for backup or similar but that is not something which is likely to ever go away. 

The only way to eliminate the contributions of external thread readers/posters would be to have a seperate communication with the specific person you wish to speak to.

The joy of forums is that SOMETIMES you will get an intelligent or useful response to your post. You need to take it all in and dont take it to heart when people say something which you disagree with. Everybody is entitled to an opinion


----------



## garycahill (Dec 30, 2009)

????
Is that a bit of paranoid schizophrenia creeping in?
my last message was clearly directed solely to you r3pt1le.
I don't quite understand how you came to another conclusion.
The only praise/responses/approval that I seek is from myself.
It's quite an easy concept to understand.
If you leave it alone it will go away.
If you keep harping on it, it won't.
As I said earlier, we have all been flamed for one thing or another, sometimes without even posting a thread. 
My last was a pic of a bite I copped all because I chose to answer my phone while feeding.
I posted it & expected to get flamed, who really cares?
It's always good for a laugh & others can have whatever opinions they like.
It's not as if I am going to meet most the people on here anyway.
If it upsets you so much, think a little about what you are posting before you post it & grow up a little.
At the end of the day, you can always click the little red x in the top right hand corner of your screen.
You still have choices, it's up to you what you do with them!


----------



## LaCokaNostra (Dec 30, 2009)

Crap threads are a lot worse than grammatical,spelling mistakes


----------



## R3PT1LE (Dec 30, 2009)

garycahill said:


> ????
> *Is that a bit of paranoid schizophrenia creeping in?*
> *my last message was clearly directed solely to you r3pt1le*.
> I don't quite understand how you came to another conclusion.
> ...


 
I don't buy it, sorry


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Dec 31, 2009)

R3PT1LE, i think Amy22 was actually sticking up for you there....? But then again, just goes to add to the point that so much gets "lost in translation"

Quote:
Originally Posted by *AMY22* 

 
_What I do mind is people attacking others with insults, *that they obviously don’t care about an animal that accidentally escapes*, calling people idiots,* insulting another’s intelligence*._

Thats what i don't understand about you ??? What makes you think i don't care about my animals




-you don't even know me! If i didn't care for them, i wouldn't keep them, they are pets, not an investment that lives in tiny containers..


----------

